# 125 Michigan Clark Loader



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am looking at the above referenced machine. It is a rear steer machine, so I am gueesing pre 1970. The owner doesn't know much about it at all, including what motor is in it, how many horse power, how much it weighs, or anything, other than he bought it a few years ago, used it on his projects, and now he is done with it. So I have looked online, and can't come up with much information on it myself since they had so many different models, and motors. So my question is does anyone use one of these, and if so what size pusher are you using on it. I do know it has a diesel motor, but I'm not sure if it's a cummins, or a detroit. Any info would be helpful. I can pick this up dirt cheap, and it would only be used as a back up machine, but as you can tell from my signature, I am using a 1969 Cat now that is a total beast. I also have an older Kramer Allrad that I am in the process of fixing up to use in the fleet as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I've run those old Michigans over the years.Not a friendly rig at all as you will get bumped all over the place but if its been maintained,it will be reliable.Get ready to get a workout once you start turning that wheel,with or without a load as the PS is almost non existant.I've seen both Cummins and Jimmy diesels in them,so all depends on what yours has,not a big deal,both good,but if it has the Jimmy,you better get a real good set of head phones.Thumbs Up


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a 1959 75 A that I use just to mess around at my place. Basically a giant wheelbarrow. Waukesha 190 6 cylinder. Dual range transmission. Like any other machine they have to be maintained. Mine was severely abused before I got it.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

This machine looks to be in real nice shape. I am sure it's been re-painted at some point, but it has no leaks, and runs out pretty strong acording to what I have been told. I just need to take a road trip and go see it for myself I guess. Will it handle a 12 or 14 foot pusher?


----------

